# Knife to Carry Onboard?



## User Name

Hi
I looking for a Knife who is legal to carry Onboard an Aircraft habd have an long Handle.
That mean <6cm long, one blade and a Handle who is long and nice to grab.
I got some Knide who have a short Blade but the Handle is even short...
Thanks!


----------



## The Tourist

You will be searched and x-rayed many times before you ever get near an airplane. There are also air marshals on planes. You're going to be arrested.

Do what my friends do. Mail a knife to yourself at your arrival destination or buy one at a local hardware store after you land.


----------



## User Name

Lol?
Its legal to carry a Knife who the Blade is <6cm!


----------



## The Tourist

There's more than just hardware that makes up the circumstances of arrest.

What if the air marshal feels that you're "not being cooperative--and you have a weapon."

I work with knives for a living. Buy a knife when you land.


----------



## User Name

Thats simple I carry everytime I leave my house at least one on my Boot.
The are hidden and nobody care about. So why should that be a problem onboard?
When I depart from my Country the Law of my County als apply onboard the Aircaft.


----------



## Smitty901

Good luck.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Have your lawyer let us know how your case is going.


----------



## paraquack

I have to ask, what planet are you from?


----------



## Lunatic Wrench

Went to pick up the wife about 6 years ago and I got snagged for the keychain swiss army knife, didn't even think about it, it was just part of my keys.

Maybe this one.


----------



## stowlin

I got to Dublin Ireland having flown from SF thru Chicago and switching planes in Chicago. I realized getting off the plane I had the credit card knife in my wallet the hole time. I don’t recommend it and am just lucky I wasn’t caught and prosecuted. DO NOT


----------



## The Tourist

At many terminals you are required to take off your shoes. If you have a knife in your boot, guess who's going to find it?

Besides, if you're in danger at a terminal, it will be from some lunatic with a Kalashnikov or an explosive. Your small knife will not be much protection--and I like knives.


----------



## Camel923

Call TSA and ask. A lot is personal judgement. Do what you want but it sounds like your taking an unnecessary risk.


----------



## User Name

Why should I call an US Company? I dont care what the say.


----------



## hawgrider




----------



## Rellgar

I wouldn't know, I only fly private since 9/11. Maybe you should learn self defence and how to disarm.


----------



## User Name

Rellgar said:


> Maybe you should learn self defence and how to disarm.


Its insane but Handcuffs are prohibited and a Knife not... So the solution is when someone drive insane and try to attack me to stab him to death instead of get him cuffs on.


----------



## Deebo

Good luck, and let us know how the trial goes. 
I can make you a G-11 knife, that will shave, and deffinately slice a bad guy, and call it a letter opener (G-11 is a layered polymer compound that will not set off a metal detector).
Of course, this letter opener can be any size you want, and I will happily only charge you 200 American dollars for said letter opener.
PM me..


----------



## Smitty901

The Tourist said:


> At many terminals you are required to take off your shoes. If you have a knife in your boot, guess who's going to find it?
> 
> Besides, if you're in danger at a terminal, it will be from some lunatic with a Kalashnikov or an explosive. Your small knife will not be much protection--and I like knives.


 A knife cut meat better than a gun. it also cuts rope and many other things. A knife is a good thing to have. Long as you understand it's limitations.

By the way just an Idea of the stuff TSA confiscated . just a sample notice something.


----------



## Back Pack Hack

Smitty901 said:


> ....By the way just an Idea of the stuff TSA confiscated . just a sample notice something.


The assault snow globe?


----------



## Kauboy

I've surmised that our friend User Name is not from the United States.
Since the TSA and U.S. law only govern U.S. flights, our recommendations might fall a little short.

User Name, what country are you from? You avatar location only says "AT", and that doesn't give me much of a hint.
Perhaps if we knew your country's laws, and airplane restrictions, we could offer more assistance.


----------



## User Name

Kauboy said:


> You avatar location only says "AT", and that doesn't give me much of a hint.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.at


----------



## Inor

Don't even consider carrying a knife in US airports. Instant felony - you no get home for a lot of years.


----------



## User Name

I dont care what is across the Ocean...


----------



## Smitty901

User Name said:


> I dont care what is across the Ocean...


 Then know the laws where you are. But try to board a with a knife it will not go well for you. You ask you got an answer.


----------



## User Name

Smitty901 said:


> But try to board a with a knife it will not go well for you.


Nobody can do anything against. Its still legal!


----------



## Smitty901

User Name said:


> Nobody can do anything against. Its still legal!


 Ok try it good luck.


----------



## azrancher

User Name said:


> Nobody can do anything against. Its still legal!


It may be legal to carry in Austria but getting on an airplane there are different rules.

Here they are:

*Besides EU law, national laws must also be observed.

Thus, in accordance with Austrian Aviation Safety Act
weapons of any type
ammunition of any type
war material of any type
firearms and explosives of any type*

https://www.viennaairport.com/en/passengers/airport/security_control

*Rancher*


----------



## User Name

Use google Translate:
https://www.bmi.gv.at/607/files/Lis...taende_fr_Fluggaeste_und_Handgepaeck_2016.pdf


----------



## The Tourist

Well, maybe a roust and a few years in an American prison might change his mind. And if he is an ethnic, he's going to meet a lot of "Brotherhood" types. All for a cheap weapon he could have bought at the first hardware store he passed leaving the terminal.


----------



## User Name

I would never travel to the USA so dont worry.


----------



## azrancher

User Name said:


> Use google Translate:
> https://www.bmi.gv.at/607/files/Lis...taende_fr_Fluggaeste_und_Handgepaeck_2016.pdf


_c) pointed or sharp objects - pointed or sharp objects with which
serious injuries can be caused, including:
- Hacking tools, such as axes, axes and chopping knives,
- ice axes and ice axes,
- razor blades,
- Box cutter,
- knives with a blade length over 6 cm,
- scissors with a blade length over 6 cm measured from the hinge,
- Martial arts equipment with a point or sharp edge,
- swords and sabers;_

If you already knew you the rules on carrying a knife, why did you ask? ... You can't carry a box cutter but you can carry a knife with a blade less than 2 1/3", I feel safe.

Please don't try that in the US.

*Rancher*


----------



## User Name

azrancher said:


> serious injuries can be caused, including:
> - knives with a blade length *over 6 cm*


Thats Simple right? I can carry legally a Knife in the EU who the Blade is <6cm long.


----------



## The Tourist

User Name said:


> I would never travel to the USA so dont worry.


Okay, thanks. Tell all your friends in whatever country you're in the good news you've discovered here and to stay home. I don't know if you read the papers, but it costs a lot to ship every alien that breaks our laws to be arrested, processed, hunted down by ICE and fed before we can deport them. You've done your country a great service.


----------



## Smitty901

User Name said:


> Thats Simple right? I can carry legally a Knife in the EU who the Blade is <6cm long.


 Go get on a plain with it. if you are lucky the take it before you board and warn you. If note email us from jail let us know how you are doing. Carrying a knife is one thing getting on a flight with one different story.


----------



## User Name

Again when the knife is <6cm why does anyone should take it away?!


----------



## The Tourist

Well, to be honest, you broke the first rule when it comes to breaking rules.

*You told everyone in the world on the internet that you were going to break the law on an airplane!*

The TSA has your 'net handle, your ISP, other things you've printed on FaceBook, a few frienemies who've already ratted you out for reward money, not to mention the guys on this forum who are already serving time in prison. Heck, the first thing I did here was hack Annie's ISP and found it to be in a Level B Maximum Female Prison in Kentucky.

You're going to jail, and nine people here told you to stop being foolish. Now do you get it?


----------



## Smitty901

Now you bring up a question with a 1000 reasons. To some it makes sense to prohibit any knife and a lot of other devices. In 99.9% of the case hajji can stand up with a tiny pocket knife and hijack an aircraft. No one will act they will do as they are told out of fear.
There for knife of any kind is banned on flights. Even finger nail files are taken. This toy monkey was taken by TSA as a banned gun.


----------



## The Tourist

Ya' know, Smitty, maybe we should have told him it's perfectly legal and to carry something bigger. It would have been fun to read about his arrest and prison conviction in the newspaper.

Oh, that reminds me, I'd better get a new package out to Annie with some more Toll House Cookies and a few cartons of cigarettes for trading.


----------



## Smitty901

The Tourist said:


> Ya' know, Smitty, maybe we should have told him it's perfectly legal and to carry something bigger. It would have been fun to read about his arrest and prison conviction in the newspaper.
> 
> Oh, that reminds me, I'd better get a new package out to Annie with some more Toll House Cookies and a few cartons of cigarettes for trading.


 Darwin award time. But God would not like it if I did not try to help a misguide person. I had my own ,really pissed me off TSA experience.


----------



## The Tourist

Smitty901 said:


> I had my own ,really pissed me off TSA experience.


I think putting his plans on the internet already informed TSA, the FBI, his native police and ICE. Not to mention that President Trump checks his tweets about this time.

Remember, every keystroke we use on the internet is locked up in some Federal server farm.


----------



## Kauboy

I'm still not sure why so many folks in this thread are ignoring the fact that User Name is *NOT* a U.S. citizen, is *NOT* traveling in, to, from, or over, the United States, and thus, *U.S. LAW DOES NOT MATTER TO HIM!!!*

It sounds like he already knows the knife laws for boarding an aircraft in *AUSTRIA*, where he is from, and is asking about decent options that would afford him a defensive use while still being perfectly legal.

So, to try to steer this thread back on track...
To our members, do you have any recommendations for knives with a blade less than 6cm (2.4in) that would be better than nothing in a defensive situation?
With a blade that small, I'm not sure what good it would do, but there are many styles I've never seen, so perhaps there is something out there that would be useful.


----------



## Smitty901

Kauboy said:


> I'm still not sure why so many folks in this thread are ignoring the fact that User Name is *NOT* a U.S. citizen, is *NOT* traveling in, to, from, or over, the United States, and thus, *U.S. LAW DOES NOT MATTER TO HIM!!!*
> 
> It sounds like he already knows the knife laws for boarding an aircraft in *AUSTRIA*, where he is from, and is asking about decent options that would afford him a defensive use while still being perfectly legal.
> 
> So, to try to steer this thread back on track...
> To our members, do you have any recommendations for knives with a blade less than 6cm (2.4in) that would be better than nothing in a defensive situation?
> With a blade that small, I'm not sure what good it would do, but there are many styles I've never seen, so perhaps there is something out there that would be useful.


 He is confused about the law. He thinks because his 6mm knife is legal there he can take it on an aircraft. He is wrong. Just like my CC is legal here but if I try to board with it , I am going to jail.


----------



## Kauboy

Smitty901 said:


> He is confused about the law. He thinks because his 6mm knife is legal there he can take it on an aircraft. He is wrong.


That is *not* correct.
He provided the restrictions that his country enforces. They are as follows: ( @azrancher already pulled and provided the translation, but his efforts were ignored too)


> *LIST OF PROHIBITED OBJECTS FOR PASSENGERS AND
> CARRY-ON BAGGAGE*
> Without prejudice to the applicable safety rules laid down in Regulation (EU)
> In 2015/1998, the following items of passengers should not enter security areas or
> be taken on board an aircraft:
> a) Rifles, firearms and other equipment used to launch projectiles
> are determined - devices that are able or seem to be through
> Shooting a projectile to cause serious injury, including:
> - firearms of all kinds, such as pistols, revolvers, rifles, shotguns,
> - Toy weapons, reproductions and imitations of firearms with
> genuine weapons can be confused,
> - parts of firearms other than riflescopes,
> - Air pressure and CO2 weapons, such as air, pen and pellet pistols and rifles
> or so-called "Ball Bearing Guns" (BB Guns),
> - signal pistols and launching pistols,
> - bows, crossbows and arrows,
> - launchers for harpoons and spears,
> - skidding and catapults;
> (b) stunning devices - devices specially designed for stunning or
> To cause immobility, including:
> - Shock - stun items, such as stun guns, tasers and
> Stun batons,
> - equipment for cattle stunning and cattle killing,
> - Incapacitating and disabling action
> Chemicals, gases and sprays, such as irritant gas, pepper sprays, capsicum sprays,
> Tear gas, acid sprays and animal repellent sprays;
> c) pointed or sharp objects - pointed or sharp objects with which
> serious injuries can be caused, including:
> - Hacking tools, such as axes, axes and chopping knives,
> - ice axes and ice axes,
> - razor blades,
> - Box cutter,
> *- knives with a blade length over 6 cm,*
> - scissors with a blade length over 6 cm measured from the hinge,
> - Martial arts equipment with a point or sharp edge,
> - swords and sabers;
> d) Tools - tools that cause serious injury
> or the safety of the aircraft may be jeopardized,
> including:
> - crowbars,
> - drills and drills, including portable cordless drills,
> - Tools with a blade or a shank longer than 6 cm, which are considered as
> Weapon can be used, such as screwdrivers and chisels,
> - Saws, including portable battery-powered saws,
> - blowtorches,
> - bolt guns and pneumatic nailers;
> e) blunt objects - objects with which, when used as a striking weapon
> be used to cause serious injury,
> including
> - baseball and softball racquets,
> - clubs and batons, such as blackjacks,
> - martial arts equipment;
> f) Explosives and explosives as well as explosive and incendiary devices - explosive and incendiary substances
> as well as explosive and incendiary devices that are able or seem to be heavy
> Causing injury or compromising the safety of the aircraft,
> including:
> - ammunition,
> - detonators,
> - detonators and detonators,
> - replicas or imitations of explosive devices,
> - mines, grenades or other military explosive devices,
> - fireworks and other pyrotechnic articles,
> - smoke canisters and smoke cartridges,
> - Dynamite, gunpowder and plastic explosives.
> -
> In addition to the above in Annex 4 C of the VO (EU) 2015/1998 demonstrative
> Listed prohibited items are classified by the Federal Ministry
> for inside, the items listed below for passengers and passengers
> Hand luggage forbidden:
> • Toy gun, unless confusion with a real firearm is in the
> Isolated case with safety excluded
> • Ski and hiking poles that are not used as permanent walkers (also
> then, when these sticks are collapsible and provided with rubber protection)
> • Skateboards
> • Billiards
> • Kayak and canoe paddles
> • Golf clubs
> • Fishing rods, unless it is excluded that these - should they as
> Weapon abused - can cause serious injury
> • Photostats, if these
> o a) are suitable for taking off and fixing and
> o b) have tips with a length of over 6cm and
> o c) are capable of causing serious injury
> • Caliper (slide gauge): tool due to its pointed parts
> (Especially because of the "inner measuring leg") can be used as a weapon
> • Drills and drills: These include hand drills and other drills
> (Twist drills, hammer drills and other extra long drills); Wood drill,
> in particular flat cutters and Forstner drills with centering and / or
> Side cutter tip
> • Wrist cuffs


----------



## The Tourist

He lost me when he said he didn't want to come here--he just wants us to do his research for him.

I'm okay with keeping him out of here, but I'm not okay with being a co-conspirator in helping him circumvent the laws in his country or any country. If he believes 6mm knives are already legal in his jurisdiction he doesn't need us, and certainly we do not need him.


----------



## User Name

The Tourist said:


> he just wants us to do his research for him.












Many People who are in a Forum know stuff that other People who are not that interested in dont know.
I play around with SDR Stuff and Help people to get start with. So why should I ignore them?

I was just hoping someone know a Knife who have a fix blade who is <6cm long and have a nice Handle to grabb.
What I forgot to tell is the should able to wear it as a boot Knife.

I dont know how many Times I sayed here (in the EU) its 100% Legal to carry a Knife on board a Plane!
Should I make a new Post who I explain what is legal to carry onboard a Plane (and/ or can bought from the Travel Value) and can be use as an Weapon to harm or Kill someone?


----------



## The Tourist

Here's a thought, ask a guy who's a member of a European forum. He would be the one on the ground getting the sheepdip beat out of him by a jihadist.


----------



## AvTur

The Tourist said:


> Here's a thought, ask a guy who's a member of a European forum. He would be the one on the ground getting the sheepdip beat out of him by a jihadist.


Although this is a majority US-based forum, my understanding is that it is open to people from all over the world.

I'll admit I find those EU rules on knives under 6cm surprising. My first thought was that the bloke must be bonkers and to try would involve a one way chat with a uniformed bloke in a holding cell. I've travelled to quite a few EU countries by airplane (was in Croatia this morning) and this is the first time I've seen it put like that and normally everything you see states that knives are banned from going into the cabin with you. I also strongly suspect that any security would confiscate it regardless as the EU website itself states that local airport rules will trump EU guidance on prohibited items. It can also depend on the airline.

For the English version, refer to https://ec.europa.eu/transport/site...security/doc/info_travellers_hand_luggage.pdf

With that in mind, if User Name travels within the EU then any advice given would be for a perfectly legitimate activity. If User Name had simply asked for the same advice but not mentioned for air travel, I'm sure many would be offering good advice.

On a lighter note, I applaud you on making a post where you don't remind everyone you are a biker. :vs_smile:


----------



## AvTur

Duplicate post...


----------



## User Name

Again no Airport can confiscate it! Its in every Country legal to have a Knife with you. Ok not directly on your Body but for that you can put in on a Toilet on your Boot.
And no Airline can ban it since the dont see it until I need to use it.

On Railway Travel I can carry why I want. In Austria I have 400ml Pepperspray in my Backpack.

Last Friday in Germany a Mental Ill 19 Year Old Afghan stabbed 3 People. So...


----------



## AvTur

How often do you travel to other countries by airplane, User Name? 

I've seen a few non-locking pocket knives with short blades confiscated in several European airports at security checkpoints.


----------



## User Name

Often! When People dont know the Law the get screwed but thats everywhere.
The Security guys often dont know the law either. Its funny when my Drinking System is not quite emty nobody care about how many (m)l are left. The same for my Radioactive Tritium Marker. I wear the 5.11 Shirts who have big Pockets who nobody check if something is inside.
The same for my Buff "Scarf".
Trust me if someone want smuggle something behind the Secu its not hard.


----------



## Kauboy

User Name said:


> Often! When People dont know the Law the get screwed but thats everywhere.
> The Security guys often dont know the law either. Its funny when my Drinking System is not quite emty nobody care about how many (m)l are left. The same for my Radioactive Tritium Marker. I wear the 5.11 Shirts who have big Pockets who nobody check if something is inside.
> The same for my Buff "Scarf".
> *Trust me if someone want smuggle something behind the Secu its not hard.*


See, now you're staring to sound like you're intending to circumvent security.
You probably should not have said that. Any members who may have been inclined to help you will not likely do so now.
Also, when a citizen tries to tell any person in authority that they are doing their job incorrectly, even when the citizen is right, it often goes badly for them.


----------



## User Name

lol? Thats no a secret...
With a belt you can choke someone to death. Or how about the Prison Weapons like a shank?
The next time when you fly somewhere go to the next Hardware Store and Buy 50mm Steel Rod and put in some plastic bag and create a nice storry why you have it. Like its for Analytic in a Laboratory and Secret stuff. Behind the Sico you could (theoretically) sharpen it up.
And how about single use Razors? What I know at least here in Europe you can carry then in the Hand luggage.
Is a Knife Sharpening Stone permitted? Sure. So you can sharpen any Metal thing up.
Sry... when a real Terrorist like the IRA, Rote Armee Fraktion,... in the past try something (sadly enough) the know how it must be done...


----------



## The Tourist

You can't fix stupid.

Hey, Annie, I'll give you two cartons of Marlboros for the girls if you lock this idiot down.


----------



## Kauboy

User Name said:


> lol? Thats no a secret...
> With a belt you can choke someone to death. Or how about the Prison Weapons like a shank?
> The next time when you fly somewhere go to the next Hardware Store and Buy 50mm Steel Rod and put in some plastic bag and create a nice story why you have it. Like its for Analytic in a Laboratory and Secret stuff. Behind the Sico you could (theoretically) sharpen it up.
> And how about single use Razors? What I know at least here in Europe you can carry then in the Hand luggage.
> Is a Knife Sharpening Stone permitted? Sure. So you can sharpen any Metal thing up.
> Sry... when a real Terrorist like the IRA, Rote Armee Fraktion,... in the past try something (sadly enough) the know how it must be done...


Yes, we all know that "security" is mostly theatrics, but once you mentioned getting around that security here, you cut your chances of receiving help to zero.
Do what you wish, but we will not be a part of it.


----------



## The Tourist

Kauboy said:


> Yes, we all know that "security" is mostly theatrics, but once you mentioned getting around that security here, you cut your chances of receiving help to zero.
> Do what you wish, but we will not be a part of it.


Personally, what's a European ever done for us except get a lot of USA soldiers killed trying to save people who wouldn't fight. I say ship him a machete and send his ISP to TSA. The guy has been a pain in the keester from day one. I enjoyed myself putting him on ignore.


----------



## GoodSam

The funny thing is that before 9/11 I had inadvertently left my 4" folding knife in my coat pocket just before we were to go through airport security. I asked my brother who was with me if he thought I might get into trouble bringing it on. He said "Nah, they ain't going to care about that". It was a long walk back to the car so I took my chances. Sure enough, I got through security with it no problem.

I wouldn't even think of trying that nowadays.


----------



## ekim

User Name said:


> Thats simple I carry everytime I leave my house at least one on my Boot.
> The are hidden and nobody care about. So why should that be a problem onboard?
> When I depart from my Country the Law of my County als apply onboard the Aircaft.


Stupid is as stupid does, enjoy your flight.


----------



## User Name

So a short while ago I had a Flight to Portugal and Yes Travelled with my Knife and an Steel Pen. Guess what took the Security Guy away?


----------



## The Tourist

Ya' know, the easiest thing to do is to buy a cheap knife at your destination, and then throw it away before you board. We have disposable razors and cheap ball-point pens, and there are lots of places where you can buy a ten dollar knife.

If this bothers you, take a waterstone with you, and touch it up in your hotel room.


----------



## User Name

The Knife was never an problem here in Europe...
The Pen was taken away for be an Kubutan...


----------



## Demitri.14

Try a buck 284 Bantum. It has < 5 cm blade and can be opened with 1 hand.


----------



## User Name

The Blade isnt any problem the "tactical pen" is because the claim to be a Kubutan.


----------



## keith9365

User Name said:


> Lol?
> Its legal to carry a Knife who the Blade is <6cm!


Let me tell you about knives and airports! I had my two inch blade taken from me on a layover in Rota Spain. This was a military flight. I was flying on a C5 galaxy where I could walk down the stairs from the passenger compartment to the cargo bay and get my hands on a M16 but they felt the need to take my two inch pocket knife!! Fast forward 15 years. I went to DC to visit my daughter and we decided to go to the Smithsonian. As usual I had a folding knife in my pocket. I was escorted out at the X-ray machine by FOUR security guards!


----------



## User Name

keith9365 said:


> I went to DC to visit my daughter and we decided to go to the Smithsonian. As usual I had a folding knife in my pocket. I was escorted out at the X-ray machine by FOUR security guards!


When there therms and condition say no Knife you must apply to. The rules say for pass the Security a Knife who is under 6cm is ok than a knife with a 5cm blade isnt any problem...


----------



## User Name

This look good: https://eur.heinnie.com/crkt-bita


> But the powerful functionality of this *4.8cm fixed blade*


----------



## Kauboy

User Name said:


> This look good: https://eur.heinnie.com/crkt-bita


Almost a 9 month old thread, and you *still* haven't found a suitable blade?
I do like CRKT blades, so if that one meets all regulations, it looks like a good option to me.


----------



## User Name

I havend planed any flight in the upcomming future so I am not in a hurry.
The most problem is when I look in the shops where I order my stuff from the dont have a cheap knife with a short blade and a long handle.

The bastards took my "Tactical Pen" away. :vs_mad: The claim it was to dangerous.
Even it cost me 100x more than buy a new one I will to to lawyer and try to make a case.


----------



## The Tourist

User Name said:


> I dont care what is across the Ocean...


I agree, and 'up' you one. Since I became a 'responsible adult' I have had absolutely no desire to leave Wisconsin. My parents dragged me on those dreaded car trips, even bribed me by getting to drive the family Plymouth. I have been to every state east of the muddy Mississippi and twice to the west of that river--I went to Sturgis, duh.

We have four actual seasons in Wisconsin, our Guernseys are prettier than some of the girls I went to college with, and people here smile and say dumb things like, _"Excuse me, miss, you mistakenly gave me a 100 dollar bill as change instead of a ten..."_

The last time I was in Illinois my dad had taken me as his 'partner in crime' to assist him is a flat-out case of smuggling. He stuffed the Plymouth with seven cases of yellow, Illinois oleo, a high crime in Wisconsin. Even as a biker, I was ashamed of my life in the mafia...


----------



## User Name

Well maybe someone are shocked when I say I will take a Knife onboard as the same when someone say he walk with an AR15 into a Supermarket.


----------



## The Tourist

User Name, if you're going to take a knife on an airplane, get the knife all of us yanks cream our jeans for! Drop everything and get the living rendition of the lightsaber--get the *CRKT Monashee*!

I have one right here next to my computer, and truth be told, I cannot foresee it ever winding up in someone else's hand. I'm going to die with this folder!

In fact, the only living legend of a man who could handle this type of knife is the famous Buffalo Bob Smith...

Don't walk, User Name, run to this knife before they close production!


----------



## User Name

Blade Length3.361" (*85.37 mm*)


----------



## The Tourist

Well, guy, what do you expect? This is a man's knife...


----------

